# Smok Koopor Mini 2



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/16)

Hi

Anyone know who locally sells the Smok Koopor Mini 2? Just the mod, not the Knight kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/16)

Bump


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/9/16)

If you post this in the who has stock section in the vendor part of the forum, the vendors can reply directly so you may get a quicker response with prices too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> If you post this in the who has stock section in the vendor part of the forum, the vendors can reply directly so you may get a quicker response with prices too.


Thank man, will do


----------

